# Vivi ogni giorno come se fosse l'ultimo



## milchkeksi

Come se dice "Vivi ogni giorno come fosse l'ultimo" in spagnolo?

Grazie


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Vive cada dia como si fuera el ùltimo...


----------



## milchkeksi

Mille grazie!


----------



## sabrinita85

Ciao!
Permettetemi di ricordare la giusta accentazione di questa frase:
*Vive cada día como si fuera el último.


*


----------



## femmejolie

milchkeksi said:


> Come se dice "Vivi ogni giorno come fosse l'ultimo" in spagnolo?
> 
> Grazie


 
"Vivi ogni giorno come *SE* fosse l'ultimo" *(più appropriato)*
*Si può anche dire : "Vivi ogni giorno quasi fosse l'ultimo"*


----------



## sabrinita85

femmejolie said:


> "Vivi ogni giorno come *SE* fosse l'ultimo" *(più appropriato)*
> *Si può anche dire : "Vivi ogni giorno quasi fosse l'ultimo"*


Non so...

In italiano quel *s**e*, può essere benissimo omesso e la frase sarebbe ugualmente "appropriata".

E questa frase *Vivi ogni giorno quasi fosse l'ultimo *mi sembra un po' artificiosa.


----------



## claudine2006

Comunque si usano entrambe le versioni: 
Vivi ogni giorno come fosse l'ultimo.
Vivi ogni giorno come se fosse l'ultimo. 

Con la variante (più ridondante)
Vivi ogni giorno della tua vita come fosse l'ultimo.


----------



## irene.acler

sabrinita85 said:


> Non so...
> 
> In italiano quel *s**e*, può essere benissimo omesso e la frase sarebbe ugualmente "appropriata".
> 
> E questa frase *Vivi ogni giorno quasi fosse l'ultimo *mi sembra un po' artificiosa.



Anche secondo me l'uso di quel "quasi" è alquanto artificioso.
Per quanto riguarda il "se", si può omettere o si può mettere, il senso non cambia e la correttezza rimane in entrambi i casi.


----------



## Marlotta

pero si la frase originar es "vivi ogni giorno come se fosse l'ultimo" (segunda persona singular .- vives tú)
entonces es:
*Vives cada día como si fuera el último.*


----------



## femmejolie

Marlotta said:


> pero si la frase originar es "vivi ogni giorno come se fosse l'ultimo" (segunda persona singular .- vives tú)
> entonces es:
> *Vives cada día como si fuera el último.*


 
Sí, pero yo creo que del contexto se deduce que es modo imperativo (no es una orden, sino un consejo)
Casi nadie lo usaría como una enunciativa afirmativa (parece que se esté drogando o viviendo al límite  , que también es posible)

En español sucede lo mismo: 
*¡*Vive cada día como si fuera el último*!* (= tú)
Vive .........el último (= él/ella)
Nel parlato si distingue dal contesto, ma nello scritto è facile distinguerlo per il punto esclamativo.

(Un altro esempio: In spagnolo, la 1ª e 3ª pers.sing. del imperfetto sono la stessa, si distinguono dal contesto: Jugaba al fútbol (= Yo /él/ ella) o si aggiunge il soggetto in caso di dubbio (in genere non è necessario)


----------



## irene.acler

femmejolie said:


> Sí, pero yo creo que del contexto se deduce que es modo imperativo (no es una orden, sino un consejo)
> Casi nadie lo usaría como una enunciativa afirmativa (parece que se esté drogando o viviendo al límite  , que también es posible)
> 
> En español sucede lo mismo:
> *¡*Vive cada día como si fuera el último*!* (= tú)
> Vive .........el último (= él/ella)
> Nel parlato si distingue dal contesto, ma nello scritto è facile distinguerlo per il punto esclamativo.
> 
> (Un altro esempio: In spagnolo, la 1ª e 3ª pers.sing. dell'imperfetto sono la stessa, si distinguono dal contesto: Jugaba al fútbol (= Yo /él/ ella) o si aggiunge il soggetto in caso di dubbio (in genere non è necessario)


----------



## Neuromante

Solo aggiungere che la terza persona si farebbe.

Viva cada día como si fuera el último.

Anche se penso che dobrebbe avere davanti un Que


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> (Un altro esempio: In spagnolo, la 1ª e 3ª pers.sing. dell'imperfetto sono la stessa, si distinguono dal contesto: Jugaba al fútbol (= Yo /él/ ella) o si aggiunge il soggetto in caso di dubbio (in genere non è necessario)


Oops! Grazie, Ire! Un refusetto piccolo, piccolo!


----------



## irene.acler

De nada, Femmejoli! Efectivamente es pequeñito!


----------



## claudine2006

Neuromante said:


> Solo (vorrei) aggiungere che la terza persona si farebbe cosí:
> 
> Viva cada día como si fuera el último.
> 
> Anche se penso che dovrebbe avere davanti un Que.


----------

